# IIS6 replacement SSL cert help



## inneedofurgenth (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello All,
Hoping someone can provide me with some quick help here. I have load balanced web servers (2003, IIS6), with a secure site that needs it's SSL certificate replacing, I generated a CSR on 1 of the web servers, and bought a new certificate with a 2 server license form Verisign. I have this new certificate installed on both web servers, but when I select "Replace the current certificate" in IIS, and install the new cert the secure section of the site stops working.
The certificate is definitely valid.
The Intermediate and root Verisign CA's already exist on both web servers and dont expire until 2016.
I've tried restarting the website, IIS and the entire web server but with the new certificate but with no luck.

Can anyone let me know what Im doing wrong? Does IIS6 not like .cer format? Should I not be using the "Replace current certificate option?
Any help greatly appreciated, existing cert expires in less than 48 hours.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

You would probably get faster and better help if you contact either verisign or your host's support. Your host can go in and do it for you if you have a descent host.


----------

